# 50s/60s/70s/80s/90s music lovers



## Philly (Dec 23, 2008)

For those that love 50/60/70/80/90s music.  First topic of discussion- What is your fav. band, and what song?

*Members*
Philly
IcySapphire
Zim Del Invasor
Skymin
Number 100
Scizor
Gridmour The Desecrater
Flametail


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: 70s/80s/90s music lovers*

Count me in! Music from these eras has such happy memories to me.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: 70s/80s/90s music lovers*

Oh fuck yes.

Favorite band, definitely Kiss. I have no idea what my favorite song would be, though, it changes way too often.


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: 70s/80s/90s music lovers*

Currently, my favorite song is Foreigner's "Girl on the Moon"--B minor makes it sound so haunting. (also sounds pretty in A minor and E minor.)


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 70s/80s/90s music lovers*

I guess my favorite right now if I had to pick one would be Somebody's Baby by Jackson Browne.

She's got to be somebody's baaaby~ She must be somebody's baaaby~


----------



## see ya (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 70s/80s/90s music lovers*

Ooh! Ooh! I wanna join! 

(Current) Favorite Band/Song: Genesis - Supper's Ready


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 70s/80s/90s music lovers*

Mine would have to be Don't Stop Believing by Journey.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 70s/80s/90s music lovers*

We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
We've know each other for so long
Your heart's been aching
But you're too shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it
And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're too blind to see
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Give you up, give you up
Give you up, give you up
Never gonna give,
Never gonna give, give you up
Never gonna give,
Never gonna give, give you up
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand
NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP
NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOWN
NEVER GONNA RUN AROUND AND DESERT YOU
NEVER GONNA MAKE YOU CRY 
NEVER GONNA TELL A LIE AND HURT YOU

Don't you just love Rick Astley :)


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 70s/80s/90s music lovers*

Was that an application?


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 70s/80s/90s music lovers*

There's this band named Yes. It is a prog rock band from the '60s, but my favorite song from that band happens to be on an album named Drama, released in 1980. It is named *Machine Messiah* and is about 10 minutes in length.

It is the best band ever. Pink Floyd's cool too.

Count me in on this.


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 70s/80s/90s music lovers*

I have heard of Yes, oh, yes, I have.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 60s/70s/80s/90s music lovers*

I loved this one band in the 50s, can you change the topic title again :(


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 60s/70s/80s/90s music lovers*

Okay, I shall.  Really good music I think started in the 50s, and then went on to the 90s, and then started to decline.  Then old bands started to make a comback.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe even with Frankie in the 30s eh?


----------



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah because you've heard *every band made in the 21st century* haven't you

despite the fact that there are literally *millions* of DIY acts being produced all the time due to advances in technology and accessibility of production methods

this generation is pretty much the epitome of creativity, but you definitely wouldn't realize that because you don't look any further than your nose is long

can you see china from your ivory tower?


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

I predict that when I wake up next morning this thread will have become the *10s/20s/30s/40s/50s/60s/70s/80s/90s Music Lovers Club*.

So for brevity, just rename it the "20th Century Music Club" or something.


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

I've heard much of the music from the 21st century, and I personally didn't like much, but a few, namely Finger Eleven and a little bit of Green Day.  This is simply my opinion, and you can hate it or love it, but there is no need to come in here and insult me.

Also, My tower is made of Bronze, not Ivory, and I can see beyond my nose.  I think the so called 'creativity' is half crap, again, my opinion.


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

Let's talk about Pink Floyd.

Atom Heart Mother is a pretty good song. It'd be better if it actually meant something, though.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

Philly said:


> I've heard much of the music from the 21st century, and I personally didn't like much, but a few, namely Finger Eleven and a little bit of Green Day.


you only pay attention to shitty pop music, figures



> Also, My tower is made of Bronze, not Ivory, and I can see beyond my nose.  I think the so called 'creativity' is half crap, again, my opinion.


your opinion is uninformed and stupid
just because it's your opinion doesn't mean it's valid

dubstep. mittelalter. idm. ebm. dark cabaret. darkwave.

Are any of these terms familiar to you? they are *all very prolific scenes* that are becoming increasingly more common and innovative. but you wouldn't know, because your vocabulary consists of 'rock', 'pop', 'hip-hop', 'jazz' and all that other stuff. you are in _no position_ to be judging an entire era based on the few mainstream, mass-produced scenes that you have bothered venturing into.


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> I predict that when I wake up next morning this thread will have become the *10s/20s/30s/40s/50s/60s/70s/80s/90s Music Lovers Club*.
> 
> So for brevity, just rename it the "20th Century Music Club" or something.


I can't do that, I would most likely get in trouble, due to many people hating me, including all mods and admins, for stealing the name of Dezzuu's club.


----------



## see ya (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: 70s/80s/90s music lovers*



Number 100 said:


> There's this band named Yes. It is a prog rock band from the '60s, but my favorite song from that band happens to be on an album named Drama, released in 1980. It is named *Machine Messiah* and is about 10 minutes in length.
> 
> It is the best band ever. Pink Floyd's cool too.
> 
> Count me in on this.


Hey, you. Yeah, you. 

Yes is my favorite band. And Pink Floyd's on my top 3. Therefore, you rule. :3


----------



## Jolty (Dec 24, 2008)

woah what
this is like, the most vague club I have ever seen
It's pretty much "we don't like this decade's music" or something. Also is this like... every genre ever or what

edit: aw fuck I was beaten to it
note to seld - read all posts on first page


----------



## see ya (Dec 24, 2008)

Umm...I joined because most of my favorite bands/songs are from this era. I don't have any malice for songs outside of it. o_O


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't have any malice against any of the songs from this era.  It's just, at least the ones I've heard, have not been as good as older songs.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Dec 24, 2008)

Joinage. I adore music from that time era, especially the 80s stuff. My favorite band is probably the Stray Cats, and my favorite song Stray Cat Strut. <3 (No, really, Flamey liking a band and song that have the word "cat" in them?)

I don't have anything against today's music, and I've heard several good songs amongst it, but 80s rock will always make me go into fangirl mode. xD


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in. The '80s were the best.

Testament, GnR, Slayer, Megadeth and many ore I can't be bothered to name.


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

Both of you, acceptage.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 24, 2008)

> Atom Heart Mother is a pretty good song. It'd be better if it actually meant something, though.


why do songs have to "mean" something to be good


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Wait what the hell? Why is it the 50s and 60s now?


----------



## see ya (Dec 24, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Wait what the hell? Why is it the 50s and 60s now?


Why not?


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 24, 2008)

Retsu said:


> you only pay attention to shitty pop music, figures
> 
> your opinion is uninformed and stupid
> just because it's your opinion doesn't mean it's valid
> ...


"I'm Furret. I'm so underground, I haven't even heard of _myself_."


----------



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> "I'm Furret. I'm so underground, I haven't even heard of _myself_."


I never claimed _I _was in a position to judge something like this either. But then again, I'm not the one actually doing the judging.


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

I said that I can't judge for the entire musical selection of this era, but I said that much of the music that I've heard was not as good as the old music.  If you don't intend on offering any discussion with a point then please get out.  This is not the debating hall.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

What? My post _has_ a point, buddy. You are grouping music into arbitrary categories that bear no relevance to anything whatosever and are making ludicrous claims like:


> Really good music I think started in the 50s, and then went on to the 90s, and then started to decline.


You haven't actually responded to anything I've said, instead trying to weasel your way through loopholes that don't exist. And you have the nerve to say my argument has no point. Hmm...


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

Because this is not the debating hall.  That is why I say you should GTFO.  I shall not argue any more.


----------



## Valor (Dec 24, 2008)

Philly said:


> That is why I say you should GTFO.  I shall not argue any more.


I have a package addressed to Phillip, containing big boy britches.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

You claim that today's music is a decline from generations past and then don't care to back it up?

I will continue to argue against this claim until you give me a reason not to - because I am a fan of music from both eras of the past and the modern spectrum. I respect the dignity of modern DIY artists and will defend them _until I die_. I *really* don't mean to sound all mighty and noble here but there are few things in the world I care more strongly about.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Philly said:


> Because this is not the debating hall.


That doesn't mean that you can argue like an idiot by making claims you refuse to back up.


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> why do songs have to "mean" something to be good


Never said it *had* to.

Oh and "we like old music" != "we hate new music" FYI (at least for me)


----------



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

I understand that, Number 100, but Philly is an entirely different case.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 24, 2008)

Retsu said:


> I never claimed _I _was in a position to judge something like this either. But then again, I'm not the one actually doing the judging.





Retsu said:


> this generation is pretty much the epitome of creativity,


But in all seriousness, Retsu, I'm on your side. People who are always whining about how music was better back in the old days _piss me off._ I have the feeling that in twenty years, a generation will be looking back thinking "MCR... Fall Out Boy... now that was the shit. Today's bands can't possibly _compare_ to those."

EDIT: Also my favorite song by Pink Floyd is Time.


----------



## see ya (Dec 25, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> EDIT: Also my favorite song by Pink Floyd is Time.


Win. Pure win. :D


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 25, 2008)

Time is a good song, but my fav Floyd song is probably Echoes.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 25, 2008)

Wish You Were Here is where it's at. Although Rasputina's cover is better.


----------



## see ya (Dec 25, 2008)

Believe it or not, my favorite Pink Floyd song (at the moment, at least) is The Narrow Way (parts 1, 2, and 3) from the rather obscure album "Ummagumma". But right now I'm more into old-school Genesis. Peter Gabriel is <3.


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 26, 2008)

Hmm, I've heard of Genesis but haven't actually listened to any of their music. Would you care to name one of your favorite songs by them? I'm somewhat interested


----------



## see ya (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, people are probably more familiar with their later days, when they were headed by Phil Collins. Their most famous songs were, if I recall correctly, things like "Invisible Touch", "Land of Confusion", and "Follow You, Follow Me". Okay, but pop-ish, for the most part. 

But back when they were headed by Peter Gabriel, they were way more progressive, but less accessible. I like this era a lot better, but your mileage may vary. Some of my favorites would have to be "Firth of Fifth", "Carpet Crawlers", and (if you don't mind REALLY long songs), "Supper's Ready".


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 26, 2008)

The only Pink Floyd albums I have are the four that people actually care about (Dark Side of the Moon, Wish You Were Here, Animals, The Wall) and also I own The Division Bell but I don't think I've ever listened to it. So I'm not too familiar with stuff like Echoes, or Atom Heart Mother, and whatnot.


----------



## Pook (Dec 26, 2008)

Retsu said:


> Wish You Were Here is where it's at. Although Rasputina's cover is better.


this

plus Floyd is cool, but queen is better


----------



## see ya (Dec 26, 2008)

Mr. Game and Watch said:


> plus Floyd is cool, but queen is better


Apples and oranges. 

But Freddie Mercury was one of the greatest vocalists ever.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 23, 2009)

Can I join?

We all know 80s was the best, haha.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 23, 2009)

Amen to that, never mind that some songs from that era sound really cheesy now.


----------

